# PowerPC G5 et Disque dur



## cemf (27 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous.

Après avoir cherché dans le forum, j'ai trouvé quelques sujets traitant du sujet, mais sans trouver des réponses fermes...

Voici mon soucis : 
Je voudrais remplacer mon disque dur interne et en ajouter un second.
Voici ma machine :

-------
 Nom du modèle :	Power Mac G5
  Identifiant du modèle :	PowerMac7,2
  Nom du processeur :	PowerPC 970  (2.2)
  Vitesse du processeur :	2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs : :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	2,5 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	5.1.5f0
---
Vue densemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.6.0
  Volume de démarrage :	MACHD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	1:29

-------

Voici donc mes questions : 

1. Dois-je prendre un disque IDE, ATA, SATA I, SATA II ? 
Mon code modèle est M9032
Et j'ai lu ceci sur Macway :
 Incompatible avec les tous premiers G5 dont les codes modèles sont : M9020, M9031, M9032.
Cette barrière peut être contournée via l'installation d'une carte PCI SATA (vendue ici).
Donc je ne dois pas prendre de SATA, c'est cela ?

2. J'ai lu aussi que je ne pouvais pas mettre plus de 320 Go en tout, est-ce vrai?

3. Puis-je mettre par exemple 2 disque de 640 Go ou 1To chacun ? Est-ce que cela ne va pas trop chauffer ou autre??

Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider.
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## jerG (27 Avril 2009)

Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Apple-Powermac-G5-2GHz-Dual-512MB-160GB-Super-Drive 

Tu as une interface SATA donc tu dois y installer un disque SATA (reste à savoir si tu as 1 ou 2 emplacement DD, je pencherai pour 2 c'est une machine pro). La limitation à 320 Go était liée à priori à la technique en 2003 (pas d'offre de DD tellement supérieure). Pour plus d'infos tu peux lire ça : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=280548

Concernant la chaleur là je ne sais pas comment ça chauffe dans ta tour. ça dépend des DD et de l'ordi. Je sais que mon imac G5 chauffait énormément avec un DD Maxtor de 250 Go pourtant assez plat, là depuis que j'y ai mis un Samsung Spinpoint F1 pourtant plus gros, avec plus de plateaux et une plus grande capacité les températures observées sont plus basse. Et la ventilation à l'intérieur d'un iMac n'est pas terrible (loin d'égaler la ventilation d'une tour, je pense)...


----------



## cemf (27 Avril 2009)

merci beaucoup pour ces précisions.

Pour la limite de taille c'est bien ce que je me disais...

Par contre, quand vous dites SATA, cela veut dire que je ne dois pas prendre de SATA II, c'est bien cela ?


----------



## jerG (27 Avril 2009)

C'est compatible. Je crois d'ailleurs que l'on ne trouve plus de SATA I en vente. L'interface de l'ordinateur limite le débit du disque SATA II à ce que supporte le SATA I. Mon iMac par exemple a une interface SATA I alors que le Spinpoint F1 dessus est un disque à la norme SATA II.


----------



## cemf (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour ces précisions.

Lorsque vous dites 
"L'interface de l'ordinateur limite le débit du disque SATA II à ce que supporte le SATA I"

Cela veut dire quoi ? C'est moins rapide ? Cela peut-il entraîner des défaillances ou autre ?

Par contre, je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi MacWay précise ceci :
---
Incompatible avec les tous premiers G5 dont les codes modèles sont : M9020, M9031, M9032.
Cette barrière peut être contournée via l'installation d'une carte PCI SATA (vendue ici).
---
Est-ce une simple arnaque pour rajouter une carte inutilement ????

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h43 ----------

Alors quelques précisions.

Je viens d'appeler Le support Apple.
Pour eux, pas de limite de taille à prioiri (il avait pas l'air très sur). L'hstoire des 320 Go , ils ne savent pas&#8230;
Par contre il faut un SATA et pas un SATA II (idem il avait pas l'air très sur).
Et 7200 tours obligatoirement. (là catégorique pour le coup!)
La personne très aimable n'était cependant pas convaincue et m'a conseillé d'appeler un revendeur.

J'ai donc appelé Iclg.
Pour eux pas de SATA II, mais un SATA (il n'a pas su me dire pourquoi quand je lui ai posé la question). Pas de limite de tours.
Quand à la limite de taille, il n'a pas su me répondre&#8230;

Tout cela est donc bien flou !

Si vous connaissez un revendeur Apple un peu plus sérieux et compétent, je suis preneur !!!


----------



## ben206stras (28 Avril 2009)

Normalement, la norme SATA2 est totalement reconnue et compatible avec la norme SATA.
La différence est que l'interface en SATA limite la vitesse de fonctionnement des disque en SATA2.

Pour ce qui est du nombre de tours, plus le disque tourne vite, plus il est rapide pour accéder aux secteurs contenant les données. Donc il n'y a pas de contrainte au niveau du nombre de tours d'un disque.
Par contre, plus le disque tourne vite, plus il chauffera.

Un autre critère qui agit sur la vitesse de gestion des données vers le disque est la taille du tampon, plus il est élevé (16Mo voire 32Mo), plus il aura de facilité à écrire et lire les données et à les donner à traiter au processeur.

La vraie contrainte que tu as est de savoir quelle est la capacité qui est reconnue par la carte mère. Et c'est d'ailleur la seule chose qui va te limiter dans le choix de ton disque.


----------



## cemf (28 Avril 2009)

OK, merci beaucoup.

Et savez-vous comment je peux savoir la capacité reconnue par la carte mère ? (parce que là je vois vraiment pas ou je peux trouver ce genre d'info)

Pour l'histoire du "chauffage", cela peut-il poser un problème ?
(mon mac tourne de 8h à 19h avec quelques coupures dans la journée mais peu)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Quelques précisions :

Après avoir parcouru pas mal de forums sur le Web, j'ai trouvé cela "à priori":
- la limite de taille n'est du qu'au fait qu'à l'époque il n'y avait pas de disque plus grand. donc on peut mettre tout ce que l'on veut ! ex . 2 disques de 1 To
- on peux mettre du SATA ou SATA II car le G5 reconnaît en natif les diques SATA
- Il n'y a pas de limite de vitesse. L'idéal est des mettre des disques en 10 000t/s pour vraiment voir une différence au niveau du confort d'utilisation (j'ai rien trouvé sur le fait que cela chauffe ou pas)
- Il n'y a pas de limite pour le tampon.

Cela confirmerai donc le message de ben206stras
(sauf pour l'histoire de la carte mère où là je n'ai pas trouvé d'informations)

Donc je serai tenté de mettre 2 disques style WD Raptor (10000t/s) (1 pour le système + applications et l'autre pour les données de travail (fichiers)
Qu'en pensez-vous ben206stras ?


----------



## ben206stras (28 Avril 2009)

Je ne connais pas la machine utilisée, mais si s'agit d'un format "tour", je ne pense pas que le refroidissement pose problème contrairement à une machine de type iMac où le refroidissement est calculé au plus juste....

Pour la capacité supportée par la carte mère, par exemple, certains disent que, pour uniMac tournesol, la partition principale ne peut excéder 128Go, même si le disque dur à une capacité de 500Go. D'autre disent avoir réussi à mettre plus.
Pour ce qui, dans le monde PC, les premières cartes ATX ne supportaient pas de disque de plus de quelques Go en IDE.

Par contre, pour ce qui est du SATA, je n'ai personnellement pas entendu de limite avérée de support dans al capacité des disques durs, le format SATA étant relativement récent, je pense que les normes SATA et SATA2 prennent en compte toutes les capacités existantes (y compris les 2To). Je peux cependant me tromper à ce sujet.


----------



## cemf (28 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Pour y répondre:

1. Mon modèle est une tour et pas un imac donc refroidissement OK (je viens d'envoyer une demande auprès de Western Digital, j'attends leur réponse et la publierais ici)
c'est celui-ci: http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Apple-Powermac-G5-2GHz-Dual-512MB-160GB-Super-Drive

2. Je ne comprend plus ! Vous parlez de partition.
Est-ce que cela veut dire que même s'il y a une limitation de 320 Go par ex. Elle sera contournable en partitionnant les disques ? Dans votre ex de 500 Go, on partitionne en 128 + 372 en mettant le système sur la partition de 128 d'où le nom de partition principale  ???


----------



## Jack Dell (28 Avril 2009)

bonsoir,
j'ai un PM bi pro 1,8 G5 qui date de fin 2004.
j'y ai mis recement un WD Velociraptor 10000t/mn 150 Go, serial ata 16 Mo de cache pour le systeme et un spinpoint F1 640go serial ata II 16Mo (ou 32 Mo) de cache pour les fichiers . Reconnus immediatement et tout fonctionne sans probleme.
Ils tournent 24/24, ne chauffent pas et sont très silencieux.
tu devrais pouvoir y aller sans crainte.
Un bemol toutefois, le Velociraptor coûte assez cher, surtout qu'on ne le trouve qu'à 300Go.
Chez Macway 250 environ.


----------



## cemf (29 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Jack Dell

Merci pour votre retour d'expérience.
Par contre j'aurais une dernière question. Effectivement comme vous le dites le Velociraptor reste assez cher. donc ma question est de savoir si vous avez vraiment senti une différence de vitesse.
J'ai lu beaucoup de commentaires mais sont contradictoires. Certains disent que ce disque est plus rapide, d'autres disent qu'un disque à 7200 t/s avec 32Mo de cache ne fait pas moins bien, d'autant que sur le G5, il sera utilisé en SATA et non en SATA II donc on n'utilise pas toute sa pleine puissance.
Pour moi, si le gain n'est pas vraiment transcendant, je préfère me tourner vers un disque 7200t/s mais de plus grande capacité.
Qu'en pensez-vous? Avez-vous remarqué une forte amélioration ?
d'avance merci


----------



## ben206stras (29 Avril 2009)

cemf a dit:


> 2. Je ne comprend plus ! Vous parlez de partition.
> Est-ce que cela veut dire que même s'il y a une limitation de 320 Go par ex. Elle sera contournable en partitionnant les disques ? Dans votre ex de 500 Go, on partitionne en 128 + 372 en mettant le système sur la partition de 128 d'où le nom de partition principale ???


Ce serait ça, en effet 

Même dans le cas d'utilisation d'un disque SATA2 en SATA, un disque avec un tampon de 32Mo est plus efficace qu'un disque avec un tampon de 16Mo car il pourra stocker plus de données dans ce tampon et gérer don de manière plus rapide et efficace les flux d'écriture et de lecture des données. Par contre, attention, il s'agit là de temps de l'ordre de quelques ms en lecture et de quelques dizaines de ms en écriture... 

Pour la différence entre les WD Vélociraptor, je laisse la main  à leurs utilisateurs.


----------



## cemf (29 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces conseils !

donc maintenant que j'y vois un peu plus claire, mon choix va se tourner soit :
&#8226; vers le WD Velociraptor 300Go 16Mo (environ 250 euros)
&#8226; ou vers WD Caviar Black 500Go 32Mo (environ 65 euros)
Il y a une grosse différence de prix et je me demande, vu ma machine qui n'est pas toute récente et en SATA, si la dépense supérieur (Velociraptor) est bien justifiée et m'apportera une franche différence&#8230;
Si vous avez des avis, n'hésitez pas&#8230;
Merci encore.


----------



## jerG (29 Avril 2009)

Effectivement mettre 300 &#8364; dans un DD de 300 Go sur une machine encore vaillante mais plus toute récente. 

Entre les 2 je choisirais le Caviar Black. Le Velociraptor va être plus rapide mais de combien? ça fait quand même presque 4 fois le prix du Caviar Black pour 200 Go de moins...


----------



## Mac3000 (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, je suis un nouveau venu sous mac après 10 ans de galère pc,
Et je voudrait cahnger de disque dur sur mon g5 biprocesseur 2ghz
mais on m'a dit que n'importe qu'elle dd fesait l'affaire pour mac qui croire ?


----------



## ben206stras (8 Juin 2009)

Tant que le disque dur répond à la norme IDE ou SATA(1 ou 2) du disque à remplacer, il n'y a pas de soucis.


----------



## pascaletrachel (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Ou trouvez vous l'info du code modele du G5 ?
M9032 ?
Sur un sticker sur le poste ? Dans infos système ?
J'ai le même besoin que vous merci


Pascal




cemf a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Après avoir cherché dans le forum, j'ai trouvé quelques sujets traitant du sujet, mais sans trouver des réponses fermes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2009)

Pourquoi ne téléchargez-vous pas MacTracker ?  
Après vous saurez de quel modèle vous voulez vous occuper, quel type de mémoire, quel(s) disque(s) dur(s), etc&#8230;
M9032 = G5 dual 2GHz et 2 disques durs SATA (compatibles SATA II)


----------



## capanel (3 Septembre 2009)

Est ce que l'opération est envisageable ? j'ai un G4 dont le bloc d'alim a claqué. Je souhaite donc installer les 2 disques IDE de cette machine sur un G5 (processeur 1,8 ghz power pc g5
memoire 1,5 go ddr sdram). Est-ce possible ? 
Merci.


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2009)

Non !


----------

